# Excel, csv export & Sonderzeichen



## noisy (27. Mai 2004)

Hi folks,

ich versuche grade ein xls Dokument mit Excel 2000 (Deutsch) in eine csv Datei zu exportieren. Leider haben die Datensätze diverse Sonderzeichen wie z.B.
? oder Š bzw alles was in den Osteuropäischen Sprachen so an Sonderezeichen verwendet wird.

Wenn ich das in eine csv speichere, werden aus Sonderzeichen *einigen* Sonderzeichen misteriöserweise andere Sonderzeichen zb. ? oder !

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Zeichensatzeinstellungen (ISO/UTF8) hab ich vergeblich gesucht.

Danke im Voraus


----------

